# Mother of all bombs alert - Shuckins



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

How do the helpless victims of Shuckins survive his onslaught of cigar bombs??

They team up in an allied show of force to beat back the evil empire!

But wait! Even an organized effort of allies stands little chance of doing any serious damage to Shuckins. We have all seen just a small portion of his collection. That small portion of his collection is 5 to 10 times the total GDP of many of the aligned forces.

So how do we do serious damage to Shuckins??

Enlist the help of master craftsman Ed (waxingmoon) to create the Mother of all Bombs (MOAB)

So duck and cover Ron.

The allies are about to strike back.



Signed:

Zeb Zoober, WaxingMoon, Smelvis, ShamWow, ejgarnut, ekengland07, asmartbull, jessejava187, fiddlegrin, Arnie, Magicseven, zitro_joe, jsnake, fuente~fuente, Jumes, eyesack, danmcmartin, Stench, Qball, Colton1106, Rookee, ferks012, harley33, Wild 7EVEN, seegarfan, bigdaddysmoker, dubels, ninjaturtlenerd, shunoshi, Jimbo57, MrMayorga, lwleaver, Nitrosportman, TN22, Wiseguy1982, Juicestain, southoz, Criminal, abgoosht, iRace559.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

*Special thanks to Paul at _Whispered Images_ for providing the engraving.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome job Ed, you truly are a master of your craft. Wish someone could be there with a camera to see Ron's face when his mailbox is blown to bits :rockon:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a beautiful bomb. Nice job!


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks fantastic!! That does not have nearly enough sticks in it. What do we do about that? Hmmm. WWSD? What would Shuckins do?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful work Ed! Mr Zeb (Steve) great idea and thanks for letting us help smack the big dog a little. LOL

Come on Ron say something? ha ha ha mg:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

He's speechless.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful Work guys!!

Wish I was in a better position to help out with this!




Shawn


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

couldn't happen to a nicer guy :rockon:

ed.........beautimous...........as always


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Totally the best yet. I wish I could see his face


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks beautiful Ed!!! I tip my hat to Steve(Zeb Z) for the great idea!!!:yo:

Hope you enjoy it Ron! Thanks for what you bring to the forum!

Jason


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow what an amazing gift guys. That thing is beautiful, he deserves it.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

It looks amazing, great job, Ed!! Thanks for the head's up on getting in on this. Very cool, I know Ron will love it.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, Waxing really did a great job on that and Zeb what a great idea. I, as well as all who chiped in, jumped at the chance to help with the mega bomb for the mega bomber.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome job ed, Shuckins should enjoy this very much


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Work Ed. I wish that I had a portion of your talent.

Steve - thanks for coordinating it. Ron will love it.

Jeff


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Anybody hear from Shuckins?

:spy:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

what sort of madness is going on here?


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice job Ed, and thanks Zeb for the opportunity. Now I can't wait for it to make it's appearance on "Shuckins' Stash". It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> what sort of madness is going on here?


Well your kind to be exact, :dunno:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats is one fine looking humi! Very nice craftsmanship Ed!

Thanks for letting us be part of this Steve. It is one cool bomb, and well deserved!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i really don't know what to say.
that is the most amazing thing i have ever seen or heard of.
it will be cherished for life!!
i'm not normally an emotional man,but i am a little choked up over this.

i swear,if you make me cry,i'll bomb the living daylights out of everyone of you...lol.

some of the finest people i've never met are right here!!

a big thank you to everyone involved in what has to be the mother of all bombs!!!

i feel like i swallowed a frog and i think there's a splinter in my eye...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i really don't know what to say.
> that is the most amazing thing i have ever seen or heard of.
> it will be cherished for life!!
> i'm not normally an emotional man,but i am a little choked up over this.
> ...


you know bombing the bejesus out of us is what got you into this situation to begin with right? if were the finest people, than you are the leader of the fine people. why else would so many contribute to this? Zeb and Waxing are a very close second place.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

yep
Zeb I think you had the best idea of 2009 gonna be hard to top that one!

Congrats Ron!!!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

It's well deserved.

I have never seen an internet community quite like Puff. It is really a group of people that check their hang-ups at the door and just enjoy the brotherhood of each other here. No flames, no name calling. Just friendly help, advice, and talk. Then there is the generosity of all with cigar bombs, cigar passes, etc.

There are many more that would have been involved with this bomb had the word got passed to them. That was the hard part, getting the word out quietly. And everyone that got word, jumped right on-board. So I think it is safe to say that this humidor comes from everyone at Puff.com - not just those that got word of it.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't wait to see it filled up! 

Thanks Steve for putting this together and letting me be a part of it. Also thanks for the great work Ed!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Pictures for sure when you get it! Enjoy!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Bomb's Away

DC 0309 1140 0001 1276 2256


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Enjoy that Rob. I wish I could of help out.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

A more deserving brother doesn't exist!

Great job my brothers!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

that is a beautiful humidor and going to a very deserving person. shukins has shown me generosity on more than one occasion and given me some cigars that i may never have purchased on my own, thus opening my eyes to some great smokes. i don't know of any other forum that fosters such a feeling of brotherhood and giving than this one. i certainly don't receive any surprise ammunition packages in the mail from my gun forums, or parts for my truck from the Ram forums. but when i found this site i knew it was going to be a great place to spend time. i have to force myself to go to those other forums now. it is things like this that make me even more excited to be graduating college soon and starting a new career where i can aspire to be a mad bomber too LOL. congrats shuckins and to everyone for being A+ people and having such a great community :grouphug:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a small token of our appreciation for the GREAT BOTL that defines you Ron!
Enjoy it and definitely post up some pics of when you get er seasoned and filled up! MM


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

shuckins said:


> i swear,if you make me cry,i'll bomb the living daylights out of everyone of you...lol.


What's the difference? You'll probably bomb the hoohah out of us even if we didn't make you cry!


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

As my people say "mobarak bashe"
You are a good brother Ron!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Well deserved Ron.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

It was fun watching this progress.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ron
Good Karma...........................


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Shuckins, I've seen some of your bombs and...wow...this seems like one hell of a retaliatory attack!

Congrats, esteemed BOTL! :first:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Ed - you are an amazing craftsman! Beautiful work. I have seen some of your other work and it is amazing. I hope someday to get my own customized humidor from you.

Steve - what a truly wonderful BOTL you are for putting this together and getting guys involved. I can't wait to meet up with you to buy you a stick. 

Ron - enjoy! You are truly a generous BOTL and have done so much for your fellow cigar lovers. You deserve this. This has been a very rough year for many of us and our families and I was lucky enough to be on the receiving end of several bombs from various members including you. Such a simple act of kindness really lifted my spirits and meant the world to me.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i really don't know what to say.
> that is the most amazing thing i have ever seen or heard of.
> it will be cherished for life!!
> i'm not normally an emotional man,but i am a little choked up over this.
> ...


Awww... I got nothin to say but you deserve this as just a token of our appreciation, it's the least we could do... Zeb, Ed, thank you both for organizing this! :grouphug: GooooooOOOOO PUFF!! ahaha


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Awww... I got nothin to say but you deserve this as just a token of our appreciation, it's the least we could do... Zeb, Ed, thank you both for organizing this! :grouphug: GooooooOOOOO PUFF!! ahaha


+1million


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ron you are more than deserving of this. This was an awesome project!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> A more deserving brother doesn't exist!
> 
> Great job my brothers!


Amen Larry

Ron needs to get beat down for a bit!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'm glad we could do this for you, Ron.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

That is one beautiful humidor and one perfect smackdown for a most deserving person, much less a BOTL. Thanks Zeb and Ed.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

the anticipation is killing me 

i hear there are fire depts and bomb squads from the surrounding counties on standby


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Ha this is awesome. I just joined this site and love it already. Never been on a forum where people send gifts to each other. Its awesome! The Puff FTW.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I just ran a tracking on it.... and the USPS left a tag on Shuckins door...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i just got back from the post office with the world's greatest humidor!!!

i have the distilled water working it's magic and will post pics of what i put in it as soon as it's ready.

it is amazing!!

thank you everybody!!!!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweet.. Glad to hear it made it safe.. You deserve it sir..


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't wait to get it seasoned!!! Let's see a pic of you holding it!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's awesome. Nice idea and well deserved. Ed keep up the good work.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

This will have to do until then..... :shock:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> This will have to do until then..... :shock:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA i think of shuckins as a floating smily face anyways, posted before the picture loaded but still funny


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Don't wait to get it seasoned!!! Let's see a pic of you holding it!!


noone here to take the pic right now.
maybe i could use a mirror...


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm so glad to have been a part of this. I have been a recipient of Ron's generosity more than once and I never thought I'd be able to re-pay him. Your an amazing BOTL and I am forever grateful. Being a member here on PUFF is like being a member of a family. No where else in the world can you find this kind of brotherhood. I want to thank Zeb and Ed for making this all possible. Enjoy it Ron!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> I'm so glad to have been a part of this. I have been a recipient of Ron's generosity more than once and I never thought I'd be able to re-pay him. Your an amazing BOTL and I am forever grateful. Being a member here on PUFF is like being a member of a family. No where else in the world can you find this kind of brotherhood. I want to thank Zeb and Ed for making this all possible. Enjoy it Ron!


:tpd:

Couldn't have said it any better, although it sure doesn't get me caught up. I just hope Ron has a few cigars that can go in it.:rotfl:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome, glad to hear it arrived safe and sound. Enjoy it, Ron. You deserve it.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Great job guys with a befitting inscription!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> noone here to take the pic right now.
> maybe i could use a mirror...


I'll give ya $50 bucks for it! LMK?

Dave


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I'll give ya $50 bucks for it! LMK?
> 
> Dave


But then, you'd have to buy "Shuckins" nick name....because it's burned in to it a couple of places.... and that's where the big money will be spent!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll see your $50 and raise $5 an a couple of CC's!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> But then, you'd have to buy "Shuckins" nick name....because it's burned in to it a couple of places.... and that's where the big money will be spent!


masking tape bro masking tape.  :hug:


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am tickled pink that I got to participate in a bombing of Shuckins since he hasn't destroyed anything of mine. SMACK, first blood!!!!:boxing: Seriously though, where the heck are the pix? Do like those little schoolgirls and hold ya cellphone out! oke:


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Ron, maybe you can fill it with all those cigars that you got bombed with a few months back on "Poor Soul #3"

Well deserved mate


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

that's a serious piece of art, and considering the Shuckins bombing posts that's on this forum - I think it's well deserved! beautiful!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

after only one day of seasoning it's at 65/59.
perfect for what i'm gonna put in it,but i'm gonna wait another day or so,then add beads.

there will be pics soon,i promise...


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

shuckins said:


> after only one day of seasoning it's at 65/59.
> perfect for what i'm gonna put in it,but i'm gonna wait another day or so,then add beads.
> 
> there will be pics soon,i promise...


:bounce:


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

shuckins said:


> perfect for what im gonna put in it
> there will be pics soon,i promise...


man this sounds like a threat :gossip:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Nitrosportman said:


> man this sounds like a threat :gossip:


My guess is that after that humidor is filled its total value will rival my annual salary. :dizzy:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

a beautiful humidor. cant wait for the pics. very well deserved


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

shuckins said:


> after only one day of seasoning it's at 65/59.
> perfect for what i'm gonna put in it,but i'm gonna wait another day or so,then add beads.
> 
> there will be pics soon,i promise...


I think they'll be a lot of us doing the waiting dance!:chk


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

gimme a few minutes and i'll post pics of what's inside...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the bottom layer:









hiding the bottom layer...lol:









middle tray,bottom layer:









middle tray,a few extras (yes,that is a davidoff cc):









top tray,bottom layer:









top tray,top layer:









any questions,just ask...

i hope you enjoy the pics as much as i am enjoying the humidor!
thanks guys!!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Excellent Mr. Shuckins!!!

How's she holding that humidity? Must be doin' alright to be putting all of those gems in there!!!

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow... That's incredible


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow........no other words....just wow!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorgeous smokes in a gorgeous humi.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

What an impressive collection. :twitch:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very very nice Ron!!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

We're not worthy..


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Shuckins....you didn't by any chance count how many went in there, did you?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Shuckins....you didn't by any chance count how many went in there, did you?


no,didn't think of that. maybe someone can count 'em from the pics for us...


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like you got 123 in there... Not bad - those are some big stogies too!!!

I'm droolin' .... they look tasty!!!

And.... it's a wonderful thing to see one of my humidors loaded up with such quality!!!

Thank You!!!



shuckins said:


> no,didn't think of that. maybe someone can count 'em from the pics for us...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Looks like you got 123 in there... Not bad - those are some big stogies too!!!
> 
> I'm droolin' .... they look tasty!!!
> 
> ...


quality deserves quality!

Thank You!!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

She looks awesome Ron. I counted 121, but I'm sure I mis counted.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

That one package had two in it....



LincolnSmokes said:


> She looks awesome Ron. I counted 121, but I'm sure I mis counted.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Ron thats awesome. Great Humi, great smokes. I'm envious. LOL


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally remembered to check this out. The final product looks great and it couldn't have been given to a more generous BOTL. 

And now my name is on Shuckins humi. That is truly awesome!

Good job, Ed!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> She looks awesome Ron. I counted 121, but I'm sure I miscounted.


I took two out while ya'll were busy typing!!

I hereby officially nominate Shuckins place for the Puff National Herf.

What a way to load up a special humidor than with special sticks.
I'm still drooling. Now, for those two I 'borrowed'.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Ron,
Out of curiosity, what do you consider a yard gar? Don Carlos, Tat, ?? :bounce:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah ha! Very nice!! Some high quality sticks in a high quality humidor. Glad to have my name burned into the bottom of it.  Enjoy it, Ron!!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats a great collection of cigars for a great humi, awesome!!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, just wow! I just opened this thread, that is some nice work you guys did there! And from what I hear, this went to a VERY deserving BOTL. 

Kudos to you all, that's such a beautiful humidor!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Waaaaay Coooool! Ron!! Display it proudly! Oh and if you need to make room in the new humi for incoming, I'll take the row covering the bottom row! :rotfl: Enjoy it Brother, you deserve it!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

That is the most beautiful collection of cigars I have seen all year... or ever.

I am honored to have my name on the bottom of that humi.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> That is the most beautiful collection of cigars I have seen all year... or ever.
> 
> I am honored to have my name on the bottom of that humi.


I think every member is proud to have their puff name on the bottom of that humi. just to have our name on a humidor in a room with that many great cigars! Like ive said before no member deserves this more (not saying other members dont deserve it just none as much as you)


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Great fill in the humidor!


----------

